# anyone here have a whelen isp-188 wired up?



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I currently have the ups-188c, pretty simple but im thinking of hooking up my ips-188 and I have the 4 page diagram and kinda confused on what control wires to use in combination with pattern wires and dip switchs.

If anyone has one hooked up I just would like to know which pattern wires to use and dip switchs, once I have this then I can play with it to get it to the patterns I like.

Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Both power and grounds obvisously. I would think it would be the pattern wire and then the strobe wires. So say you wanted double flash per bulb. You'd need that wire and then the strobe wire. Like strobes 1 thru 8. so what ever colors those are. Thats how some of the led flashers are set up and I would think that the isp188 is the same way.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1219523 said:


> Both power and grounds obvisously. I would think it would be the pattern wire and then the strobe wires. So say you wanted double flash per bulb. You'd need that wire and then the strobe wire. Like strobes 1 thru 8. so what ever colors those are. Thats how some of the led flashers are set up and I would think that the isp188 is the same way.


Here is the PDF, if you look on page 2 & 3, there are sooooo many different ways to hook it up with this dip switch on or off, use this control wire with this pattern wire and turn dip switch 3 & 7 on and the rest off, maybe I need to just install it and start playing with it.
My current ups-188c has 2 power 2 ground and 3 controle and a hi/low wire, done...I guess if I didnt want the option of different flash patterns I would just keep what I have.

I was just wanting a starting ground if some one else had one wired up.

http://www.whelen.com/install/133/13306.pdf


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Well from the looks of it, the dip switches control your how your switching is set up. If you look at the destructions it shows how the strobes will alternate when on. (2x2x2x2, or 2x2x4). I think the best way to do it is to just play with it. If it was in my hands I would be able to do more with it. Dissocative would probably know more.


----------

